# Feliz cumple gatito!!



## Angel.Aura

*---> i Es el cumple de nuestro **gatogab** ! <--
*​
Per te.

Tanti auguri!!


Laura


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades Gatito querido.  Que cumplas muchos, muchos más.
Un fuerte abrazo desde este lado del charco.
Saludos
*​


----------



## Hermocrates

*Feliz cumple, gatogab!*


----------



## gatogab

Laura, Kibra, ryenart​ 
*Molte grazie...muchas gracias...thanks a lot*​ 

GatoGabhttp://sisifosehaceviejo.files.word...uitos_gato_2050800849_306b13d8cf1.jpg[/CENTER​


----------



## Vanda

Miau, Gatito! Muitos miaus e muita saúde!​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños!!*
​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡¡¡Feliz día gato!!! 

Erasmo.


----------



## gatogab

vanda ...rayines ...erasmo​ 
gatogab​


----------



## Antpax

Tanti Aguri, caro amico!! ¡¡Felicidades, campeón!!

Un abrazo. 

Ant


----------



## Mirlo

Gatogab:
Muchas felicidades 
en tu cumpleaños,
Mirlo​


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas Felicidades gatito! ​ 
Todas las veces que te encuentre con gusto te diré de nuevo ¡Felicidades! .​ 
Abrazos grandotes para un gran amigo cinéfilo ,​ 
Tampi​


----------



## gatogab

antpax ...mirlo ...tampi​ 
muchas gracias,
amigos.​ 
gatogab​


----------



## UVA-Q

Gatito, espero lo hayas pasado maravillosamente.

Abrazos!


----------



## romarsan

Querido Gatito, feliz cumple

He traido un amigo tuyo con su ayudante para que preparen el banquete



Será una gran fiesta Gatito

Besotes

Ro​


----------



## Vampiro

Gatuno amigo, llego un poco tarde a la fiesta, pero acá estamos.
Un abrazo, y gracias por todos tus aportes en el foro.
Te traje un regalo 


V.
_


----------



## alacant

Happy Birthday, gato
Sorry I was late flying in!
Hope you has a great time.
Besos, Ala​


----------



## gatogab

UVITA...RO...ALA
Soy un gato feliz.
MUCHAS GRACIAS
gatogab​


----------



## gatogab

Vampiro, que alegría verte pasar y...
MAMMAMIA!!
¡que regalo!
Muchas gracias, amigo.​ 
He descubierto que tenemos
*ALGO EN COMÚN*
Abrazos.
gg​


----------



## gatogab

Muchas gracias, Lady Jekill por tus saludos. No pensé que eliminarían tu post, sino el link a youtube, que es contrario al reglamento.
Tampoco jamás habría imaginado que borrarían el mio en el cual te agradecia tu tan creativo regalo.
Pero así es la vida, y así hay que vivirla.
Con el miedo que me eliminen también este post, te saludo afectuosamente.

gg


----------



## lady jekyll

¡hola, gatogab!
¡Lástima! Pero por lo menos te ha dado tiempo a verlo. jejeje
¡Y me alegro de que te haya gustado! 



PD: GamblingCamel: ¡mis disculpas! no sabía que fuera contrario al reglamento... Todavía soy bastante "nueva" en el foro y no me he estrenado que digamos con buena pata... 

Saludos, LJ


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¡Oh, llegué tarde! Que te la hayás pasado de lo mejor Gatão.

Abbracci.


----------



## gatogab

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¡Oh, llegué tarde! Que te la hayás pasado de lo mejor Gatão.
> 
> Abbracci.


 
Gracias, Giorgio.
Acá llegar tarde es comenzar la fiesta nuevamente.

gg


----------



## valdo

Un poco tarde, mas........Muchas Felicidades!!!


----------



## gatogab

valdo said:


> Un poco tarde, mas........Muchas Felicidades!!!


 Idem como el post #22, Valdo.
Muchísimas gracias.
gg


----------



## danalto

Ancora più tardi, ma gli ultimi...saranno i primi! 
(no, eh? )

*B
U
O
N

C
O
M
P
L
E
A
N
N
O
!
(in verticale, è più fico...)
*


----------



## gatogab

danalto said:


> Ancora più tardi, ma gli ultimi...saranno i primi!
> (no, eh? )
> 
> *B*
> *U*
> *O*
> *N*
> 
> *C*
> *O*
> *M*
> *P*
> *L*
> *E*
> *A*
> *N*
> *N*
> *O*
> *!*
> *(in verticale, è più fico...)*


Muchas gracias, mija

*FICO!!*


----------



## danalto

pobrecito, ese gatito


----------



## irene.acler

Ehm..ops..ehm.. ¡perdonaaaaaa! 

¿Es demasiado tarde? Bueno, yo te felicito igualmente  (así seguimos con la fiesta)


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Ehm..ops..ehm.. ¡perdonaaaaaa!
> 
> ¿Es demasiado tarde? Bueno, yo te felicito igualmente  (así seguimos con la fiesta)


 
¡Irenita!!!!
¡Esta si que es fiesta, hijita!!!
No tengo tiempo ni para la 'resaca'
Muchas gracias.
Cariños
gg


----------

